# 2.6.11-r4 & swsusp2?

## kottlettstanze

Hi,

is there any swsusp2 patch specific for gentoo? The standard ones don't apply with all genpatches  :Confused: 

I removed from the genpatches-extra some patches to get the swsusp2 patches applied with no woes:

4300_2.6.11-rc3-udm2.patch

4305_dm-bbr.patch

4500_fbsplash-0.9.1-r2.patch

No idea what they are for... especially the last one (I guess it's bootsplash) doesn't play nice with the swsusp2 patches.

Any better way except applying swsusp by hand?

Cheers,

    Kevin

----------

## inode77

Use the unoffical ebuild mentioned in the swsuspend2 wiki page.

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Software_Suspend_v2

----------

## kottlettstanze

Thanks... not all genpatches in there, but it works  :Smile: 

Is there any chance to get fbsplash/vesa-tng working together with nvidia and swsusp2? I get a garbeled screen and a complete lock with fbsplash and nvdidia on resume  :Confused: 

Cheers,

    Kevin

----------

## inode77

I don't use vesa-tng, so no idea but google for it and if you don't find anything drop a mail to spock (author of vesa-tng).

http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/

----------

## kottlettstanze

Hm... it looks like the problem isn't caused by fbsplash. Even w/o fbsplash I get a garbled screen as soon as X is resumed. I can switch to a console and hibernate and resume with no problem, but as soon as I switch back to X.... complete lockup  :Sad: 

Any idea?

----------

## kottlettstanze

I forgot: I got an nvidia board and use the recent drivers, and xorg 6.8.2. With the 2.6.9 kernel it works fine.

----------

## kottlettstanze

Hm... I tried it now with vanilla 2.6.11.4, still no success  :Sad: 

----------

## Imago

you use the binary driver from nvidia?

if yes try it with version 7167. As far as i have read, it wont work with earlier versions. And its not guaranted to work with this one, but at least there where some success reports  :Wink: 

CU

 Imago

----------

## mayday147

It's not working for me neither, even with nvidia-kernel-7167 . I get a blank black screen when resuming to X.

----------

## kottlettstanze

I'm already using the 7167 version :-/ with the 2.6.9 kernel it worked even with a 6xxx version  :Smile: 

BTW, the garbeled screen is not even from X, it is some blinking hieroglyphics in psychedelic colors, so still in console/character mode!

----------

